# Buffalo/Bison



## ajcstr (May 24, 2010)

Is Buffalo the same ingredient as Bison?


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Yes. What we commonly think of as "buffalo" are actually "bison". "Buffalo" is incorrect. But we Americans have been calling it the wrong thing for so long that now it's habit.

Bison:









Buffalo:









I highly doubt that any dog food company is importing water buffalo meat in from Africa or Asia. :wink:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Well, I never! I've been educumated again today!


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Hmmm, hormone-free wild African Buffalo. Gotta go train me some lions...


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Actually in Florida they raise water buffalo and call it buffalo so it can be confusing. They are cheap to feed and do well on grass only diet which cow/beef has a hard time converting to fat.


----------



## _Trish (Jan 31, 2011)

That's strange. I worked at a farm for 4 years that raised beef cattle and they were all grass fed and looked wonderful. The problem with that is, most often times on feed lots here in the US, people cram way too many cows together, and they aren't even turned out on grass, so they're fed grain instead, because they can put more cows in a smaller area and feed them for less money than what it would cost to put less cows on more property. Cows aren't designed to eat grain -- their digestive system is made to eat grass. You don't want cows to have fat you want them to have muscle..


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

I don't think any living creature digest grains properly, including humans. They should be banned ahahahaha:ban:


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

If you live in Florida down on the south end the grass around here isn't good? As you go north it gets better and so does livestock. When I was a child, long long time ago :becky: they had much smaller cattle angus, they were very short and lean but the meat was very good, grass fed. The angus today are a different animals. I see these big animals they call angus and I have to go wow did they pump that much steriod into those animals?


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Chocx2 said:


> If you live in Florida down on the south end the grass around here isn't good? As you go north it gets better and so does livestock. When I was a child, long long time ago :becky: they had much smaller cattle angus, they were very short and lean but the meat was very good, grass fed. The angus today are a different animals. I see these big animals they call angus and I have to go wow did they pump that much steriod into those animals?


It's not all pumping steroids into the animals. Over time, we have also just naturally bred them to be bigger. Bigger animals=more meat. More meat=more money. See where I'm going with this? It's like people breeding Dobermans to be bigger and poodles to be smaller. We have selected the biggest cattle and bred them to weed out the small ones.


----------



## runwiththewind (Aug 19, 2011)

"Actually in Florida they raise water buffalo and call it buffalo so it can be confusing."

Gee, I thought we only had big alligators, wild boar (pigs) & pythons LOL.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


>



He sure is homely!! That's a face not even a mother could love.. :wink:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Caty M said:


> He sure is homely!! That's a face not even a mother could love.. :wink:


BAHAHAHA...I think he is cute......NO Im NOT joking!!:tongue:


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I agree with Abi. I have always thought water buffalo to be impressive looking and very handsome for a bovine!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

:whoo: our Bison look better anyways :whoo:

Water buffalo are mean, I saw a natgeo thing where they were running down baby lions and stomping them :shocked:


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

buffalo and bison are different species. google it.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

when i was in Africa i got a little to close to
a water buffalo. 



Tobi said:


> :whoo: our Bison look better anyways :whoo:
> 
> Water buffalo are mean, I saw a natgeo thing where they were running down baby lions and stomping them :shocked:


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Oh yea. They're considered one of Africa's most dangerous animals.


----------

